# 132 acres in banks county available 07



## sailfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I have 132 acres in banks county that is coming up for lease in 07.  The property is 25% pastures and 75% old growth forest two creeks run through the property their are no fences. I would like Georgia hunters only


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 4, 2006)

SF sent you a pm


----------



## Poppacap (Dec 4, 2006)

*lease*

Hello , would like some info on your lease please/


----------



## Thunderbeard (Dec 4, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## jbi1104 (Dec 4, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## parkerman (Dec 4, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Bag-Limit (Dec 4, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 4, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## D Lusk (Dec 5, 2006)

*lease*

PM sent


----------



## dirtroad (Dec 5, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## sailfish (Dec 5, 2006)

I am just trying to do whats best for my property in that I am going to be doing my homework on this. I will not take a dollar over my asking price for the land. I want good quality people on my land as it means alot to me it has been in the family for over 180 years.
I am trying to get back to everbody but I have had over 70 im in 24 hrs
Thanks
Todd


----------



## MrD (Dec 5, 2006)

*lease*

Pm sent


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 5, 2006)

Georgia people only huh ?


----------



## texwilliams (Dec 5, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## bclark71 (Dec 7, 2006)

i live in habersham and have 7 acres in banks and would love to talk to you about this property


----------



## stickflinger (Dec 7, 2006)

*land*

Me and my eight year old are looking for some good land that is close to home.


----------



## DYI hunting (Dec 7, 2006)

Any updates sailfish?


----------



## tim frankum (Dec 26, 2006)

me and my wife are looking for a place to take our 4 kids we live in habersham and hunt public land sure would be interested in this.


----------



## PIMO (Dec 26, 2006)

I am located in Forsyth county and am looking for some property to lease for my wife and I to hunt.  Please contact me to discuss.


----------



## fishphillips (Dec 27, 2006)

I am looking for some land for myself and some of my Air Force brothers to hunt; let me know the details! Thanks


----------



## chigger (Jan 1, 2007)

call stacy very interested 706-968-1778


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 1, 2007)

Well has anyone got it yet???


----------



## champ (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll take care of your place for some fair trading.


----------



## wickedjester (Jan 1, 2007)

Still available???

Chris


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 1, 2007)

Sailfish any updates on property.


----------



## mudstud911 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Info Please*

I live in jefferson,and would be very interested in your lease please give me a call 706-215-4842 David


----------



## ForsythHunter (Jan 2, 2007)

I live in Forsyth and I am looking for a place for me and my father to spend some quality time together hunting. If this is still available please send me a PM with any info. Thanks.


----------



## Gus (Jan 5, 2007)

*Jackson County man*



sailfish said:


> I have 132 acres in banks county that is coming up for lease in 07.  The property is 25% pastures and 75% old growth forest two creeks run through the property their are no fences. I would like Georgia hunters only



\I am a retired police officer and live in Jefferson.  I hunt with my son and two grandsons.  I am very interested in your lease. Gus@backelant.com 706 387-7482
Thank you!


----------



## bkinsey7 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Hunting Lease*

My self and a few of my hunting friends would like to see this land if still available. We all live here in Georgia.
Please call Me 404-456-6326 Im Bobby.
Thanks


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jan 10, 2007)

Believe Somebody caught Old Sailfish.Sent him a P.M. When this was first post,He didn't bother a reply.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 10, 2007)

Ga-Bullet said:


> Believe Somebody caught Old Sailfish.Sent him a P.M. When this was first post,He didn't bother a reply.



About the same here.  Sent a PM pretty soon after the his post and never heard anything back.

I assume the lease is long gone.


----------



## MrD (Jan 11, 2007)

*lease*

Has anyone received a reply about this lease?   MrD


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 11, 2007)

MrD said:


> Has anyone received a reply about this lease?   MrD



Sailfish's last activity on the boards was Dec 6th.  He hasn't been on a long while.


----------



## ryan (Jan 20, 2007)

*looking for lease for family*

Hello,Im looking for a lease for my brothers and i.I live in  Jefferson, Ga.My kids also will be hunting with me 9 & 10 yrs.old.If the property is still available,We would be glad to 
talk to you about it.please call-706-983-9399 or mrstephs@windstream.net


----------



## dherrin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Lease*

I did hear from him, he called me and left me message and stated he would get back with me  and that was in early December!


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 21, 2007)

I read in his profile were he was located in Miami.


----------



## chigger (Jan 21, 2007)

still interested stacy 706-968 1778 live in hab


----------



## Deerslayr (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm interrested in property I live in Gillsville. will do work and take care of property. I need a close place for me and my children to hunt.
deerslayr email slayr_5@yahoo.com   770-540-6035


----------



## frankpell (Mar 12, 2007)

Me an my brother in law looking for some land to lease. Would like to get with u an look it over an talk $ for the lease. Do you have turkey on the land? hit me back or call me Frank 706-983-0953 Thanks hope to hear from u soon!


----------



## Steve Arnold (Mar 20, 2007)

Is this still avaliable?


----------



## DYI hunting (Mar 20, 2007)

Steve Arnold said:


> Is this still avaliable?



I don't know.  I think a lot of people contacted him, including myself and never heard anything back.


----------



## DYI hunting (Mar 20, 2007)

Yep, no activty from Sailfish since December on the boards.

This thread is dead....if there is property for lease, you will not get to it here.


----------

